# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Jeux >  La place des femmes dans les jeux vido

## pcaboche

Aujourd'hui je suis tomb sur un article qui trate de la place des femmes dans le jeux vido :

http://www.theguardian.com/technolog...actually-fancy

En gros, l'auteur (auteure ? auteuresse ? car oui, il s'agit d'une femme...) se plaint que les femmes dans les jeux vido sont rarement plus que des bimbos / potiches qu'on a vite fait d'oublier.

Ce qu'elle aimerait voir :
- un "character design" plus approfondi, avec une personnalit et une histoire complexes
- des personnages fminins qui ne sont pas l juste pour leur physique
- des personnages fminins auxquels on a envie de s'attacher (comme elle dit : _"I want my boyfriends list of crafty digital crushes to be as long and varied as my own."_)

Mais le plus drle, c'est qu'en lisant cette description j'ai immdiatement pens  un jeu en particulier, qui rentre parfaitement dans le cahier des charges...  ::whistle:: 






_"Katawa Shoujo"_  ::aie:: 

 (  ::alerte::  NSFW - Not Suitable For Work)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Katawa_Shoujo

----------


## Escapetiger

On peut toujours lui rappeler l'existence de  Lara Croft et plus globalement le strotype fminin de  la guerrire amazone ...

Et si on veut pousser la rflexion, nous avons galement  les Chiennes de garde et leur version plus rcente quoique controverse, les  Femen ....

[edit] 
Bien que hors vido, je ne peux pas m'empcher de vous inviter  lire cet article sur les suffragettes, pionnires du fminisme  propos du droit de vote  :;):

----------


## pcaboche

> Et si on veut pousser la rflexion, nous avons galement  les chiennes de garde et leur version plus rcente quoique controverse, les  Femen ....


Oui, et pour faire rfrence  l'un des personnages du jeu dont je parle...







 



 ::aie::

----------


## Glutinus

Je dirai presque que Lara Croft est une exception, encore plus dans les rcents opus o elle a moins d'obus ^^ et reste dans la dfinition de l'image qu'elle a mis : moins bersexuelle, mais toujours trs attirante.

----------


## pcaboche

> Je dirai presque que Lara Croft est une exception, encore plus dans les rcents opus o elle a moins d'obus ^^


 l'poque, j'avais jou  l'une des premires dmos sur PS1, et bien a se voyait que c'tait une chasseuse de trsors... mme ses seins ressemblaient  des mini pyramides.  ::aie::

----------


## Glutinus

J'y ai pens mais je n'osais pas le dire  ::aie:: 
Ce qui m'a marqu aussi  l'poque, c'est quand tu la faisais courir et cogner un mur ou escalader elle poussait des petits soupirs et cris  ::oops:: 
Mais il est vrai qu'en plus d'avoir  la fois une bonne plastique (pour une hrone de 1995) et du sex-appeal, elle tait riche, intelligente, doue, sportive et aventureuse... bref la femme parfaite  :8-):

----------


## ManusDei

L'quipe de dev de Tomb Raider avait expliqu pourquoi c'tait une hrone et pas un hros avec beaucoup de classe :
"A matter un cul pendant quelques dizaines d'heures, autant que a soit une femme."

Effectivement ce jeu a attir beaucoup de joueuses  l'poque, mais bon....  ::D:

----------


## pcaboche

> Ce qui m'a marqu aussi  l'poque, c'est quand tu la faisais courir et cogner un mur ou escalader elle poussait des petits soupirs et cris


Ce qui m'a galement marqu  peu prs  la mme poque, c'est la dmo du premier Dead Or Alive... Ce que l'on remarque rapidement, c'est la gestion de la physique, impressionnante pour l'poque, lorsque l'on choisit un personnage fminin (et curieusement, 2 des 3 personnages dispos dans la dmo taient des filles...  ::aie:: )





> L'quipe de dev de Tomb Raider avait expliqu pourquoi c'tait une hrone et pas un hros avec beaucoup de classe :
> "A matter un cul pendant quelques dizaines d'heures, autant que a soit une femme."


 ::lol::  Ouais, en effet, vu sous cet angle... (pun intended)

----------


## Sunchaser

*La place des femmes dans les jeux vido*
_Mode gros con:_



> La place des femmes dans les jeux vido? ... Hum .... a mi-chemin entre la console et le frigo, pour m'apporter les bires !


 ::aie::

----------


## Momoth

Si je me souviens bien on a mis pas mal de temps avant de savoir que Samus Aran tait une femme. Au final, c'est un personnage qui tait attrayant par son histoire et non pas par son sexe.

----------


## bstevy

BEYOND: Two Souls
Miror edge
remember me

y'en a plein et des recents en plus... mais je pense que l'auteur a surtout du se consentrer sur les bloc buster... 




> Pourquoi c'est toujours que les nana au gros seins dans les bloc buster hein ?


Bin, c'est principalement les hommes qui achte, donc quelque part, ca se comprend ... mais des jeux vido mtant en scne des nanas autre que pour leur physique, y'en a ....

----------


## pcaboche

> *La place des femmes dans les jeux vido*
> _Mode gros con:_


 ::mouarf3::

----------


## Nhaps

> :
> "A matter un cul pendant quelques dizaines d'heures, autant que a soit une femme."


C'est ce que je dis quand je cre un personnage de MMO ^^


Sinon il y en a d'autres des femmes dans le jeu vido (hors ceux dj cites)

- Clementine (Walking Dead)
- Aeris & Tifa (FF VII)
- Joanna (Perfect Dark)

Ensuite, il faut apercevoir que aujourd'hui les personnages fminin sont lgion, comme on l'a dit avec Remember me, Alone in the dark... mais c'est vrai que dans le pass il y en avait moins, et/ou on avait le choix entre son alternatif masculin (Resident evil par exemple

----------


## Glutinus

> Si je me souviens bien on a mis pas mal de temps avant de savoir que Samus Aran tait une femme. Au final, c'est un personnage qui tait attrayant par son histoire et non pas par son sexe.


Pas tant que a, il suffisait de lire les manuels.
Mon premier Metroid : Metroid II.
J'tais persuad effectivement que c'tait un homme et qu'il y avait une erreur dans le manuel.
Mais si tu termines le jeu super vite genre en moins de 5h (mon record : 3h50 et pourtant je ne le connais pas par coeur) tu as un bonus de fin dans lequel tu vois que c'est une femme... enfin un gros pt de pixel avec des cheveux longs.

Mais  partir de Super Metroid tu le sais chaque fois que tu crves et que sa combinaison explose ^^
N'empche qu'ils ne jouent pas sur l'aspect sexy, t'es quand mme un gros iron(wo)man.


C'est ce que je dplore aussi dans Mass Effect. Les premiers personnages fminins du 1 ne sont pas "sexy" non plus que ce soit Tali, Liara, Ashley et mme Shepard. Ca reste des militaires... encore plus les 90% du temps o t'es en mission dans des combinaisons super informes.
Ils ont retourn leur veste  partir du 2 avec Miranda, qui le dit elle-mme : gntiquement modifie pour tre parfaite, aussi bien intellectuellement que physiquement... grosso modo j'entends "les concepteurs du jeu voulaient juste qu'il y ait une nana hyper bien roule dans le vaisseau"

Note : Ceci dit, la psychologie du personnage de Miranda n'en est pas pour autant inintressant.

@Nhaps : je ne valide pas pour Aeris et Tifa. Comme le dit dans l'article, c'est plutt des modles dont les courbes dfient les lois de la gravit : pour rsumer, une grosse poitrine norme qui tombe pas et qui ne semble pas les dranger dans leurs mouvements...




> L'quipe de dev de Tomb Raider avait expliqu pourquoi c'tait une hrone et pas un hros avec beaucoup de classe :
> "A matter un cul pendant quelques dizaines d'heures, autant que a soit une femme."
> 
> Effectivement ce jeu a attir beaucoup de joueuses  l'poque, mais bon....


Ce que tu dis est intressant. On est  une priode charnire ou on monte en ralisme dans le physique des personnages, c'est l'arrive de la playstation etc. Et malgr tout, un des premiers personnages jouables fminins tait quand mme  mi-chemin entre le fan-service et le fminisme. Les joueuses s'identifiaient galement  ce personnage.

----------


## Lady

> @Nhaps : je ne valide pas pour Aeris et Tifa. Comme le dit dans l'article, c'est plutt des modles dont les courbes dfient les lois de la gravit : pour rsumer, une grosse poitrine norme qui tombe pas et qui ne semble pas les dranger dans leurs mouvements...
> .


Surtout Tifa ... Non si on parle FF je serais plutt partie sur le 10 (2) (En oubliant Lulu ...) et surtout le 13 o on a enfin des hrones principales pas moche mais pas trop silicon.

----------


## Nhaps

> Surtout Tifa ... Non si on parle FF je serais plutt partie sur le 10 (2) (En oubliant Lulu ...) et surtout le 13 o on a enfin des hrones principales pas moche mais pas trop silicon.





> @Nhaps : je ne valide pas pour Aeris et Tifa. Comme le dit dans l'article, c'est plutt des modles dont les courbes dfient les lois de la gravit : pour rsumer, une grosse poitrine norme qui tombe pas et qui ne semble pas les dranger dans leurs mouvements...


Je pensais que l'on parlait de l'histoire des personnages avec des sentiments. Et non de leurs physiques. 
Sinon on peut aussi dire que tous les hros masculin sont muscls et pas vilain.

----------


## Glutinus

> Je pensais que l'on parlait de l'histoire des personnages avec des sentiments. Et non de leurs physiques. 
> Sinon on peut aussi dire que tous les hros masculin sont muscls et pas vilain.


Mario ?

----------


## bstevy

> Mario ?


T'as dj essay de casser des briques avec ta tte ? a mon avis, il te faut un crane bien muscl lol ^^

----------


## Glutinus

Pas bte. On sait pas ce qu'il a sous la casquette  ::mouarf::

----------


## bstevy

non, mais c'est sur que l'image de la femme dans les jeux video doit voluer, mais on a dj du mal  faire voluer l'image de la femme en socit, c'est pas tonnant... 

Typiquement, Peach correspond  une poque o il tait normal dans l'ide gnral qu'une femme se fasse dlivre par un hros. Elle tait potiche, mais c'est l'poque qui voulait ca. De nos jours, Peach est un des personnages de super smash bros quand mme donc, c'est plus vraiment la femme fragile pour laquelle elle passait dans les marios.


et j'ai oubli ce que je voulais dire ensuite ...

----------


## Glutinus

Haha, videmment j'ai tout de suite pens  Peach.

Aprs c'est plus marketing, il y a un univers qui s'est bti au fur et  mesure. Je ne sais pas par exemple si Toad tait aussi populaire avant Mario Kart. Il tait trs pris pour les joueurs qui jouaient occasionnellement parce qu'il tait conseill pour les dbutants, c'est peut-tre pour a qu'il est populaire. Donc c'est normal que tous les persos  ct ont eu leur heure de gloire : Wario, Donkey Kong, Luigi's Mansion. Donc elle n'allait pas jouer la princesse  dlivrer  ::): 

Pas comme la potiche dans Lost in Blue (DS). Pour rsumer, on jouait le rle d'un gars qui doit explorer une le mais petit  petit, et ramener  la cruche qui a bris ses lunettes et qui peut rien faire, des matriaux et  manger, pour ensuite mieux pcher, construire des outils, pour avancer petit  petit. Il y avait un mode o on jouait la nana... qui s'occupait  faire la bouffe dans la grotte. Super !

Autre personnage qui m'a travers l'esprit : dans la game Point & Click, je pense  April Ryan de The Longest Journey. Pas mega sexy, pas super physique, ronge par ses doutes et ses dmons, mais plutt dbrouillarde et avec un joli sens de l'humour.

----------


## Zirak

> Haha, videmment j'ai tout de suite pens  Peach.
> 
> Aprs c'est plus marketing, il y a un univers qui s'est bti au fur et  mesure. Je ne sais pas par exemple si Toad tait aussi populaire avant Mario Kart. Il tait trs pris pour les joueurs qui jouaient occasionnellement parce qu'il tait conseill pour les dbutants, c'est peut-tre pour a qu'il est populaire. Donc c'est normal que tous les persos  ct ont eu leur heure de gloire : Wario, Donkey Kong, Luigi's Mansion. Donc elle n'allait pas jouer la princesse  dlivrer 
> 
> Pas comme la potiche dans Lost in Blue (DS). Pour rsumer, on jouait le rle d'un gars qui doit explorer une le mais petit  petit, et ramener  la cruche qui a bris ses lunettes et qui peut rien faire, des matriaux et  manger, pour ensuite mieux pcher, construire des outils, pour avancer petit  petit. Il y avait un mode o on jouait la nana... qui s'occupait  faire la bouffe dans la grotte. Super !
> 
> Autre personnage qui m'a travers l'esprit : dans la game Point & Click, je pense  April Ryan de The Longest Journey. Pas mega sexy, pas super physique, ronge par ses doutes et ses dmons, mais plutt dbrouillarde et avec un joli sens de l'humour.


Peach tait dj jouable et un des meilleurs persos dans Super mario bros 2 (tout comme Toad d'ailleurs, c'tait les deux meilleurs persos, beaucoup plus intressant  jouer que Mario ou Luigi).

Aprs comme tu dis, tout cela reste du marketing, avant l'norme majorit de joueurs tait masculine, c'tait donc plus facile de vendre un jeu avec une hroine silicone. La part de joueuse n'ayant fait qu'voluer, c'est normal que les personnages fminins voluent galement. Certes on pourrait dire que cela ne va pas assez vite (mais c'est comme dans la socit relle comme l'a soulign quelqu'un) mais on est loin de l'tat des lieux dont parle cette journaliste mme si cela tait vrai il y a quelques annes.

----------


## ManusDei

> Sinon on peut aussi dire que tous les hros masculin sont muscls et pas vilain.


Tu trouves que Kratos est beau toi ?
Ou que Guybrush Threepwood est muscl ? 
(je blague, je blague)

C'est quand mme plus facile de trouver un hros masculin moche qu'un fminin. Regarde SWTOR (qui reste assez rcent), tu peux changer la morphologie donc tu peux faire un mec obse (et moche), ou tu peux faire une femme avec des seins obses.

Le dessin est moche mais correspond bien  l'ide  ::): 
http://www.theminionslayers.com/comi...-01-20-fat.png

----------


## Hizin

> Tu trouves que Kratos est beau toi ?


Alors justement... Kratos a t cr pour plaire aux hommes, et pas aux femmes en tant que "idal de la virilit fantasm". Ce sont majoritairement les hommes qui le trouve attirant (en tant que modle ou physiquement). Il faudrait que je retrouve cet article tient...




> C'est quand mme plus facile de trouver un hros masculin moche qu'un fminin. Regarde SWTOR (qui reste assez rcent), tu peux changer la morphologie donc tu peux faire un mec obse (et moche), ou tu peux faire une femme avec des seins obses.


D'ailleurs, parlant de a, des MMO se sont fait allumer par des joueurs car "il n'est pas possible de jouer des gros" (j'ai au moins The Secret World en tte pour a).

----------


## Glutinus

> D'ailleurs, parlant de a, des MMO se sont fait allumer par des joueurs car "il n'est pas possible de jouer des gros" (j'ai au moins The Secret World en tte pour a).


Je comprends pas le sens de ta phrase : a veut dire que les joueurs voulaient crer un personnage  forte corpulence et qu'ils ne sont pas possibles, ou les personnages corpulents ont de trop mauvaises statistiques pour que le jeu soit jouable ?

Anecdote : quand je joue  Fable 2 et que je fais un personnage masculin, c'est un parangon. Normal, c'est Fable  ::D: 
Mais fminin, je lui donne rarement trop points en CaC. Explication : la morphologie du personnage change selon les points que tu distribues. Et trop de points dans les dommages donne un personnage un peu trop montagneux. Au dbut j'ai pens qu'elle tait devenue grosse  force de manger des tourtes au poulet, mais je l'ai gave de cleri mais a change rien  ::(:

----------


## Hizin

> Je comprends pas le sens de ta phrase : a veut dire que les joueurs voulaient crer un personnage  forte corpulence et qu'ils ne sont pas possibles, ou les personnages corpulents ont de trop mauvaises statistiques pour que le jeu soit jouable ?


Premire possibilit : pas possible de crer de personnage  faible ou forte corpulence, sortant de "la norme" (pour ce que a veut dire). Je n'ai pas encore vu de MMO o la corpulence influait sur les stats par contre. Je me demande si a existe, ta phrase me rend curieux  ::D:

----------


## Zirak

> Premire possibilit : pas possible de crer de personnage  faible ou forte corpulence, sortant de "la norme" (pour ce que a veut dire). Je n'ai pas encore vu de MMO o la corpulence influait sur les stats par contre. Je me demande si a existe, ta phrase me rend curieux


Je ne sais pas si l'on peut considrer cela comme un vrai MMO, mais c'est le cas dans DBZ Xenoverse, le taille du personnage influe sur ses stats de dpart et pas seulement en fonction de la race / du sexe choisi.

Cela joue au moins sur la vitesse de dplacement, mais il me semble aussi un peu sur le pool de pv et sur les dgts au cac /  distance.

----------


## Captain_JS

> Premire possibilit : pas possible de crer de personnage  faible ou forte corpulence, sortant de "la norme" (pour ce que a veut dire). Je n'ai pas encore vu de MMO o la corpulence influait sur les stats par contre. Je me demande si a existe, ta phrase me rend curieux


J'imagine bien la qute o il faut passer sur une planche au dessus du vide et tu peux pas la finir parce que ton perso est trop gros et la planche se pte  ::ptdr::

----------


## pcaboche

> Mais fminin, je lui donne rarement trop points en CaC. Explication : la morphologie du personnage change selon les points que tu distribues. Et trop de points dans les dommages donne un personnage un peu trop montagneux. Au dbut j'ai pens qu'elle tait devenue grosse  force de manger des tourtes au poulet, mais je l'ai gave de cleri mais a change rien


En mme temps c'est logique : si on veut un personnage fminin avec un max de points en force, aprs il ne faut pas se plaindre si elle a le physique de Lady Brienne...  ::aie:: 




> Anecdote : quand je joue  Fable 2...


Je ne l'ai jamais fini celui-l : je me suis ennuy assez rapidement.

D'autant plus du que j'avais beaucoup aim le premier.

----------


## Glutinus

Je trouve le premier intressant malgr quelques / beaucoup de failles. Par exemple revendre 12 pices le cageot de pommes et le racheter au mme vendeur 10 pices d'or, faire a jusqu'aprs la fermeture des boutiques et gagner 3600 XP en agilit parce que marchandage est considr comme tant de l'agilit ^^
Mais y avait des trucs "logique". Par exemple porter les vtements de bandits descendaient ton armure  0, mais tu te faisais pas attaquer par les bandits.
Et des trucs kiffant, notamment l'esbrouffe : "je suis capable de terminer cette qute en sous-vtements"  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Christophe P.

Les femmes des sries Mass Effet et Dragon Age (Bioware) sont loin des potiches silicones.

De mme dans la srie Civilization, o elles dirigent des nations.  ::mouarf::

----------


## pcaboche

> Je trouve le premier intressant malgr quelques / beaucoup de failles. (...)


C'est clair que c'tait pas (comme il tait prsent  l'poque) _"le meilleur jeu du monde o chaque choix influencera l'univers autour de vous. Bonjour, je suis Peter Molyneux, spcialiste des God-games (Populus, Black & White, Godus...) et je me prends moi-mme pour un Dieu du jeu vido..."_, mais le premier Fable tait trs plaisant et bourr d'humour.




> Les femmes des sries Mass Effet et Dragon Age (Bioware) sont loin des potiches silicones.


a n'a pas toujours t le cas dans les jeux Bioware... (_"H, c'est moi Imoen. C'est bon de vous revoir !"_  ::aie::  )

----------


## Hizin

> a n'a pas toujours t le cas dans les jeux Bioware... ("H, c'est moi Imoen. C'est bon de vous revoir !" )


Heureusement bien reprise par Shadow of Amn et surtout par le mod Imoen Romance (comment a, a se voit que c'est un de mes personnages prfrs ?  ::D:  ).

----------


## pcaboche

> Heureusement bien reprise par Shadow of Amn et surtout par le mod Imoen Romance (comment a, a se voit que c'est un de mes personnages prfrs ?  ).


Tu prfres pas la sulfureuse Safana ?  ::aie::

----------


## Hizin

Ayant majoritairement jou  Shadow of Amn, et une seule fois  Baldur's Gate 1, je ne l'ai, je pense, jamais rencontr (autrement qu'en full PNJ dans BG2). J'aime bien Imy *fanboy*

----------


## Nhaps

> Tu prfres pas la sulfureuse Safana ?


Safana !!!!! <3 <3

----------


## Glutinus

> a n'a pas toujours t le cas dans les jeux Bioware... (_"H, c'est moi Imoen. C'est bon de vous revoir !"_  )


Enfin le problme c'est que visuellement, dans le jeu, Imoen dans BG1 ce n'tait qu'un skin de voleur, juste un mannequin basique. Qui plus est les voleurs ont des capuches, on les voit mal, donc on identifie Imoen que par sa voix et son portrait dans sa fiche de perso. Crez un joueur fminin, choisissez le mme portrait qu'Imoen et le jeu slectionnera un moins avenant  :;): 

Y avait plus de character design pour Planescape:Torment par exemple. On lance le dbat ? la littralement sulfureuse Annah-of-the-Shadows ou la calme succube Fall-from-Grace ? Ces personnages ont de meilleures plastiques, contrebalances par des caractres plus fministes.

----------


## Deaf

> Enfin le problme c'est que visuellement, dans le jeu, Imoen dans BG1 ce n'tait qu'un skin de voleur, juste un mannequin basique.


Le dbat a un peu gliss, mais, sauf erreur de ma part, dans l'article l'auteur ne se plaint pas du ct sexy des personnages fminins (au contraire, elle demande  ce que a soit toujours le cas), elle se plaint de leur manque de profondeur. Elle voudrait qu'elles aient plus qu'un physique: une personnalit, une histoire.

Imoen, pour le coup, n'a jamais t plus pour moi qu'une nunuche...
Si on reprend l'exemple de Metroid, j'ai pas souvenir que ce soit le genre de jeu o on peut juger de la profondeur d'un personnage.

Ayant rejou  Dragon age rcemment, je confirme les propos de Christophe P., les personnages fminins sont travaills. Je dirais mme qu'ils le sont autant que les masculins.

----------


## Glutinus

> Le dbat a un peu gliss, mais, sauf erreur de ma part, dans l'article l'auteur ne se plaint pas du ct sexy des personnages fminins (au contraire, elle demande  ce que a soit toujours le cas), elle se plaint de leur manque de profondeur. Elle voudrait qu'elles aient plus qu'un physique: une personnalit, une histoire.


Disons qu'on en vient presque  faire une opposition entre l'image et le personnage. Pour qu'un personnage ait de la personnalit, il faut presque rduire sa plastique => j'avoue ne pas avoir beaucoup d'exemple en tte.

J'ai trouv a trop "gros" par exemple, comme elle cite, dans Mass Effect 2, o Miranda a une histoire intressante, des faiblesses, des capacits de leader mais bon fallait coller quand mme un physique de ouf pour fan-service pour contrebalancer Tali dans Mass Effect 1, personnalit galement intressante mais compltement informe. Et du coup, bon c'est purement personnel, mais quand je pense  Miranda je me souviens juste de la bonnasse aux formes parfaites et j'avais oubli son histoire, a m'est revenu qu' un run assez rcent.
Ptet pareil pour Bayonetta : femme fatale, violente, rigolote... mais surtout bonnasse ?
(bon, y a aussi Jack qui a une bonne histoire aussi).




> Imoen, pour le coup, n'a jamais t plus pour moi qu'une nunuche...
> Si on reprend l'exemple de Metroid, j'ai pas souvenir que ce soit le genre de jeu o on peut juger de la profondeur d'un personnage.


Pour les rcents je sais pas.
Pour les premiers (dbut 1990) on ne faisait pas vraiment d'histoire, c'tait directement dans l'action. Mais  se souvenir que Samus est une femme, de base a rend le personnage badass et avec de l'intrt.




> Ayant rejou  Dragon age rcemment, je confirme les propos de Christophe P., les personnages fminins sont travaills. Je dirais mme qu'ils le sont autant que les masculins.

----------


## pcaboche

> Le dbat a un peu gliss, mais, sauf erreur de ma part, dans l'article l'auteur ne se plaint pas du ct sexy des personnages fminins (au contraire, elle demande  ce que a soit toujours le cas), elle se plaint de leur manque de profondeur. Elle voudrait qu'elles aient plus qu'un physique: une personnalit, une histoire.


Oui c'est vrai, a a gliss... et surtout, on n'a toujours pas parl de K.S., le jeu que j'voque ds le premier message.  ::aie:: 

Dans ce jeu, il y a pas moins de 6 filles avec une histoire et une personnalit diffrente, par contre question physique, euh...
- y'en a une qui n'a pas de jambes
- y'en a une qui n'a pas de bras (pas d'chocolat ?  ::aie:: )
- y'en a une qui est brle sur la moiti du corps
- y'en a une qui est aveugle
- y'en a une qui est sourde
- y'en a une qui... euh... WAHAHA ?  ::aie:: 

Par ailleurs il y a des tensions entre certaines et une histoire qui volue dans des sens assez diffrents suivant les choix faits au dbut.

Mais ce qui fait vraiment bizarre, quand on se dit qu'on est face  un _eroge_ indpendant et gratuit qui a un meilleur scnario et des personnages plus travaills que bien des jeux AAA...  ::lol::  (et une dure de vie plus longue qu'un CoD...  ::aie:: ), de quoi vous faire rflchir sur les jeux vido en gnral (et sur la dfinition mme de "jeux vido", vu qu'il s'agit ici d'un _"visual novel"_).

Bref, je vous conseille d'essayer, comme a, juste pour dconner...

----------

